
Good way to learn encapsulation with Python? - codetricity
I&#x27;m teaching a 12 year old girl Python and want a tutorial to show best practices for separation of concerns, encapsulation , use of functions and classes. Most articles I&#x27;ve seen deal with theoretical recommendations. I want a step-by-step tutorial that is almost all code snippets and not very much text other than the code snippets. I&#x27;m looking for things like, put libraries in &#x2F;lib, when to use from libname import function, when to create a class verses function. As this is for a 12 year old girl, I don&#x27;t want a long essay on object oriented design, just a set of examples on what&#x27;s a good way to do things. any help finding these types of tutorials for Python would be great. She&#x27;s using Pygame
======
stephen82
I searched for "python encapsulation" and got this if you are interested:
[https://pythonspot.com/en/encapsulation/](https://pythonspot.com/en/encapsulation/)

~~~
codetricity
Thanks man. I'm going to try and incorporate some of this for my 12 year old
daughter. If there's a simpler explanation of this for kids, that would help.
Otherwise, I'll power through and make something myself. BTW, if you have a
daughter that you're teaching to program, I wrote some articles here:
[http://pychildren.blogspot.com/2015/01/tiled-map-creation-
fo...](http://pychildren.blogspot.com/2015/01/tiled-map-creation-for-4th-
graders.html) I'm working on some new lessons. Peace.

